# 921 SD viewing with no stretch??



## Forceten (Jan 31, 2004)

So I got my 921 two weeks ago. Almost jumped with the rest of ya guys a long time ago but was waiting the bugs out (plus I got a nice half price  )

The past two weeks seemed pretty good. But tonights download seemed to change something with my display settings. And I don't know what they were set to before and things don't seem right.

Not 100% sure what changed with the display settings. I Read the post above about the download but didn't see something specific.

I have a 65" 16x9 tv. Right now my 921 is set for 16x9 for both SD and HD and HD is set to 1081 I think it is.

Things look great on HD with the HD channels (more then great!). If I try watching regular sd channels but in HD mode I get the bars on the side. This is normal and is the same as the past two weeks. I just stretch and its fine.

But just today I went to watch regular SD channels in SD mode and there were bars on the side???? In normal mode.

My TV pic settings are fine but even if I stretch the Tv settings its still bars on the side. Only if I stretch or zoom (ick) on my 921 in SD mode do the sides go away. But I could have sworn just yesterday I had the 921 set to normal for both HD and SD and when I watched HD on HD mode it filled the screen and when I swapped the 921 to SD mode and watched SD channels it filled the screen (without stretching).

What changed? Or is that how it is and what you guys with wide screens do? Do all of you stretch for regular SD watching? Or did something change in my setting with this last download?


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

Forceten, I watch both HD and SD in normal mode, meaning normal for HD is to fill up the screen and normal for SD in to have the black bars on each side. I don't mind the bars now because my TV is DLP which is not subject to burn in.


----------



## DonLandis (Dec 17, 2003)

L211 reverted my SD NORMAL setting back to what Dish considers default which is "stretch" I had to switch it back after L211 since I don't like squatty fat people. I'd prefer to watch normal AR 4:3 equals 4:3  Many people prefer fat looking people so they stretch the screen. Dish apparently thinks that should be default. Minor issue as long as I can make the picture look normal.


----------



## elecoq (Jul 10, 2004)

DonLandis said:


> L211 reverted my SD NORMAL setting back to what Dish considers default which is "stretch" I had to switch it back after L211 since I don't like squatty fat people. I'd prefer to watch normal AR 4:3 equals 4:3  Many people prefer fat looking people so they stretch the screen. Dish apparently thinks that should be default. Minor issue as long as I can make the picture look normal.


I can't tell from your post and the ones above if you are aware of the asterisk key to cycle through NORMAL (grey bars), NORMAL (black bars), STRETCH & ZOOM output formats, so I am posting this just to make sure. My apologies if I misunderstood.

My 921 software upgrade to version 211 altered my output to stretch also. It was only necessary to use the asterisk key to cycle back to normal undistorted 4x3 mode with black bars to look as it should on my DLP TV. I certainly agree on squatty fat people! That's why I chose DLP.

Cheers!


----------



## FaxMan (Oct 14, 2003)

I found that the 211 update changed my display settings (menu-6-9).

You may want to check that also.


----------



## seadoo (May 28, 2004)

FaxMan said:


> I found that the 211 update changed my display settings (menu-6-9).
> 
> You may want to check that also.


Exactly. It took me a while to figure out that in SD mode it was no longer 16X9 but 4X3. Check it back to 16X9 and everything ok now.


----------



## Forceten (Jan 31, 2004)

I found out what happened. like you guys said the download changed the aspect setting for my SD. I used to have it in 4x3 for watching sd so I didn't have to use stretch.

But it swapped both to my 16x9. I guess if I have 16x9 set for SD viewing the only way to fill the screen is strecth (which I hate). So I swapped SD back to 4x3 to fill the screen. 

I guess most you you with 16x9 screens just watch sd with the black bars on the side? I haven't gotten used to watching anything with black or gray bars yet so I still like full screen. And I just don't like the strecth look in stretch mode of the 921.

So I guess I either leave the SD side in 4x3 or start getting used to black bars and set it to 16x9.

No way to set to 16x9 on SD and not stretch to fill the screen?


----------



## richardlazar (Dec 19, 2004)

I think I can reproduce the bug that changes the aspect. If you open up the guide and power off the 921 it toggles the aspect from Stretch to normal. I had this happen to me and I thought the only solution was a reboot of the box, but I've found bringing up the guide and doing a simple remote control off fixes it.


----------



## Slordak (Dec 17, 2003)

For the first time last night, I experienced this "all SD is stretched" bug. I always watch all of my channels with the stretch mode set to "Normal", which gives 4x3 content on 4x3 channels and 16x9 content on 16x9 channels.

However, last night, I found that my 921 was "stuck" stretching standard definition channels (e.g. SpikeTV or Food Network), even though the stretch mode was showing up as "Normal". I tried to change the stretch mode using the remote, but there was no response (i.e. the setting remained "Normal" but the picture was still stretched!). All of my settings are still set correctly in the display setup menu, so... Just another nasty bug. I hadn't previously seen this breakage on L211 or otherwise.


----------

